# Help...Looking for specific petty decal..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Check the picture below. I got a resin copy tyco chevelle and roadrunner body from hellonwheels8. i did find the decals for allison chevelle from patto's but i cannot find the decals for roadrunner. patto's dont have them.. anyone know where i can find that kind of decals? there is a picture below and check the old original roadrunner #43 and stp .. i was surprised to find out that they are hard to find. any info would be appreciated!! i wanna finish my roadrunner car!!

Email me : [email protected]

Thanks!!!
Wes


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Wes,
I know HO Express also had a variety of Petty decals. Which decals are you looking for? If your looking for the words; Oil Filters over Oil Treatment in white, you need to check Pattos 74 Petty Charger decals. You may need to get 2 sets of decals ie; 74 Charger and 70 Superbird to get all of the decal you need.
Jerry


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Wes,
Try Ho-Models (formerly Dees Tees) on ebay. He has some Petty decals. One sheet has the #43 for roof and sides, the word Plymouth, Cubic inch numbers, and some lesser sponser decals. Hope this helps.

Jerry(win43)


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bumpercar88 said:


> Wes,
> I know HO Express also had a variety of Petty decals. Which decals are you looking for? If your looking for the words; Oil Filters over Oil Treatment in white, you need to check Pattos 74 Petty Charger decals. You may need to get 2 sets of decals ie; 74 Charger and 70 Superbird to get all of the decal you need.
> Jerry



all i need is (3) #43 on that roadrunner and (2) stp decals just like in the picture. i am looking for one to match it so i can make it on my repro resin body. do you have the website for ho express? 

thanks!
Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

win43 said:


> Wes,
> Try Ho-Models (formerly Dees Tees) on ebay. He has some Petty decals. One sheet has the #43 for roof and sides, the word Plymouth, Cubic inch numbers, and some lesser sponser decals. Hope this helps.
> 
> Jerry(win43)


thanks i ll check him out. 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
North Coast Performance used to have HO Express decals. Give them a try. 
Dave

http://www.ncphobbies.com/


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Wes,
> North Coast Performance used to have HO Express decals. Give them a try.
> Dave
> 
> http://www.ncphobbies.com/


thanks .. didnt have them.. sighh... i did have that specific decal but i used it on one old charger body to restore. had no idea they are hard to find. 

Wes


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

Wes,
Richard Neff says he has them.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

hellonwheels8 said:


> Wes,
> Richard Neff says he has them.


who is he? does he have a website? 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Richard-Petty-d...99QQihZ011QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Would any of the ones in this lot help Wes?


Coach


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Richard-Petty-d...99QQihZ011QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Would any of the ones in this lot help Wes?
> 
> ...


hey coach and hellonwheels8!! found them thanks!!! 

i talked/emailed to richard neff and he does have the right decals for old petty tyco pro roadrunner that i was looking for. whew...I realized that he was the guy that i bought from in the past. 

Wes :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Interesting shipping. Send two 3 X 5 cards and self address envelope to have the decals shipped.  rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Interesting shipping. Send two 3 X 5 cards and self address envelope to have the decals shipped.  rr


yeah... he has been doing that forever.. he wont accept paypal. he is kind of old fashioned. if you are looking for tyco pro roadrunner and tyco 74 charger he has the correct decals not that epay website - you ll have to ask for it. 

Wes


----------

